# Eurax Cream



## fi123 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I have been prescribed Eurax Cream from my doctor for my extremely itchy bump.  I have just noticed on the box it says not recommended in pregnancy.  Now I am confused if I should use it or not, sure she would not prescribe it if not safe.  Can you let me know your opinion on if it is ok to use please.

many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi fi,

Bumps can get very itchy mainly due to the skin stretching   Have you tried just using plenty of moisturiser on it? Absolutely slathering yourself in aqueous cream or similar might help.

Eurax (cromation) cream has not been tested in pregnancy ( but no drugs ever are as you can't use pregnant women in clinical drug trials) The product doesn't have a licence for use in pregnancy and the company put a disclaimer on their information to say don't use because they don't have any information on it. (really helpful I know   )

Generally speaking applying creams to the skin is safer than taking anything orally in pregnancy (with the exception of some creams) Very little drug is likely to cross the placenta to the baby. There is nothing to suggest that it would cause harm but no one can say for sure (sorry   )

Hope you get some relief, not long to go now   
Maz x


----------

